# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  άγχος μην με τσιμπήσει κάποιο φίδι.

## crazyelena

αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία. :( Γειἀ σας είμαι 22 χρονών και είμαι φοιτήτρια......... Όταν ήμουν 5 χρονών (θυμάμαι καλά) ήμουν στο σπίτι ενός θείου μου, καθόμασταν στην αυλή του σπιτιού του και ήταν καλοκαίρι. Το σπίτι του θείου μου είναι κοντά στο σπίτι μου....Εκεί που καθόμασταν μια χαρά, ο θείος μου σοκαρίστηκε. Σηκώθηκε αμέσως από την καρέκλα που καθόταν και μου είπε να μην κουνηθώ και να μην φωνάξω, εγώ εκείνη την στιγμή δεν κατάλαβα γιατί σοκαρίστηκε. Πήρε λοιπόν μία σκούπα και σκότωσε μία οχιά η οποία καθόταν στην κολόνα πίσω από το κεφάλι μου....δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ αυτό το σκηνικό. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα όταν πήγαινα τετάρτη δημοτικού, ήμουν με μία φίλη μου έξω από το σπίτι μου και κοιτούσαμε ένα βιβλίο αγγλικών...ξαφνικά άρχισε η φίλη μου να φωνάζει βοήθεια βοήθεια και δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί φώναζε και έτρεχε. Ξαφνικά κοιτάω κάτω και τι να δω? ένας αστρίτης (δηλητηριώδες φίδι, χειρώτερο από την οχιά) είχε ανέβει πάνω στο πόδι μου.Ευτυχώς φορούσα μπότα (ήταν άνοιξη) και δεν ξέρω πως το σκέφτηκα εκείνη την στιγμή και τίναξα το πόδι μου και το φίδι πετάχτηκε κάτω. Άρχισε να με κηνηγάει, ώσπου ένας καλός άγγελος μας έστειλε εκείνη την ώρα μια ξαδέρφη της γιαγιάς μου με τον άντρα της οι οποίοι γυρνούσαν από το βουνό (κρατούσαν ένα πριόνι) και μας είδαν που τρέχαμε και το σκότωσαν εκείνη την στιγμή με το πριόνι. Μετά μας είπαν ότι αν με τσιμπούσε αυτό το φίδι λογικά θα είχα πεθάνει. (ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι λείπανε από το σπίτι οι δικοί μου εκείνο το μεσημέρι). Από τότε στο χωριό μου έχω συναντήσει και άλλα φίδια και τεράστια μέχρι και δεντροβαλιές, όμως ευτυχώς έτρεχα γρήγορα και δεν με κηνήγησαν. Έτσι λοιπόν μου δημιουργήθηκε αυτή η φοβία, κάθε που είμαι σε εξοχή φοβάμαι μήπως εμφανιστεί κάποιο φίδι. κανένας δεν με καταλαβαίνει και επίσης πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι μήπως όταν πεθάνω πεθάνω από τσίμπημα φιδιού. 
πως μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω αυτόν τον φόβο μου; Σας έχει τύχει ποτέ; H σε κάποιον γνωστό σας; ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## christos_00

κι εγω εχω παρομοιο τραυμα, λογω του οτι τα καλοκαιρια, μεχρι πριν και απο λιγα χρονια, τα περνουσα στο χωριο με την γιαγια μου. εχω δει αρκετες φορες οχια να περναει απο μπροστα μου αλλα ευτυχως κρατησα την ψυχραιμια μου και την γλιτωσα ετσι αρκετες φορες. ποσες φορες εχω δει τις γατες μας στο σπιτι να παιζουν με φιδια και σαυρες, αφου τα ειχαν πνιξει. Μια ακομη φορα στο σπιτι ενος φιλου, ηταν ενα φιδι και ευτυχως ηταν ο μπαμπας του εκει, πηρε μια σφουγγαριστρα και το φιδι τυλιχτηκε εκει και με ενα εργαλειο για τον μπαξε καταφερε και του κοψε το κεφαλι.

Αυτο που θα σε συμβουλευα ειναι αυτο που ειχε κανει και ο θειος σου, ψυχραιμια, οταν θα τρομαξεις και θα φωναξεις το φιδι θα αισθανθει κινδυνο και θα αμυνθει, γι αυτο ριχνει δηλητηριο. Επισης μην τριγυρανς μονη σε βουνα και γενικοτερα σε μερη οπου υπαρχει κινδυνος φιδιου, παντα με παρεα, ουτος ωστε αν παει να γινει κατιο ενας θα βοηθεισει τον αλλο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επιδη εισαι αρκετα μικρη θα δυσκολευτεις λιγο δε πειραζει ας φοβασαι μη δινεις σημασια το πολυ πολυ να παταξεις τον εγωισμο σου κ να το πεις σε κανενα που εχεις εμπιστοσυνη που θα ναι εκει γυρω

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=elenlepen;48303 Πήρε λοιπόν μία σκούπα και σκότωσε μία οχιά η οποία καθόταν στην κολόνα πίσω από το κεφάλι μου....δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ αυτό το σκηνικό. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα όταν πήγαινα τετάρτη δημοτικού, ήμουν με μία φίλη μου έξω από το σπίτι μου τι να δω? ένας αστρίτης (δηλητηριώδες φίδι, χειρώτερο από την οχιά) είχε ανέβει πάνω στο πόδι μου. Από τότε στο χωριό μου έχω συναντήσει και άλλα φίδια και τεράστια μέχρι και δεντροβαλιές, όμως ευτυχώς έτρεχα γρήγορα και δεν με κηνήγησαν. Έτσι λοιπόν μου δημιουργήθηκε αυτή η φοβία, κάθε που είμαι σε εξοχή φοβάμαι μήπως εμφανιστεί κάποιο φίδι. κανένας δεν με καταλαβαίνει και επίσης πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι μήπως όταν πεθάνω πεθάνω από τσίμπημα φιδιού. 
πως μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω αυτόν τον φόβο μου; Σας έχει τύχει ποτέ; H σε κάποιον γνωστό σας; ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων[/QUOTE]


Καλα , που ειναι το χωριο σου , στον Αμαζονιο ?. Περα απο την πλακα , το φιδι δεν δε επιτιθεται ( ουτε και κυνηγουν ανθρωπους ), επ ουδενι , εκτος αν το πειραξεις . Ο πατερας μου νεος εμεινε 6 χρ. στο Καμερουν , εμπαινε σε μια αποθηκη για να παρει εφοδια και χτυπαγε παλαμακια για να κρυφτουν οι κροταλιες ,τοσα χρονια δεν τον δαγκωσε φιδι . Τι μου λες για οχιες , αστρικια κ δενδρογαλιες .
Ο κολλητος μου , μενει στη Στυλιδα , και αν και 56 ετων , δεν εχει ξεπερασει την φοβια του για τα φιδια . Μια μερα , ηταν μια οχια εξω απο το σπιτι του , κ επειδη δεν ηθελα να την σκοτωσω ( κριμα δεν ειναι ) την απομακρυνα με την τσουγκρανα .
Πληροφοριακα , ο αστριτης ειναι πιο ακινδυνος απο την οχια . Και οχια να σε δαγκωσει , που ειναι το χειροτερο , παλι προλαβαινεις να πας νοσοκομειο , δεν πεθαινεις .
Η φοβια σου ειαι συνηθισμενη .

----------


## Macgyver

> επιδη εισαι αρκετα μικρη θα δυσκολευτεις λιγο δε πειραζει ας φοβασαι μη δινεις σημασια το πολυ πολυ να παταξεις τον εγωισμο σου κ να το πεις σε κανενα που εχεις εμπιστοσυνη που θα ναι εκει γυρω



Βρε Αλεξανδρε , δεν εχει εγωισμο η κοπελα , φοβια εχει .

----------


## giannis1990

αλλα "φιδια" να φοβασαι,διποδα..

----------


## Macgyver

> αλλα "φιδια" να φοβασαι,διποδα..



Σωστος.................

----------


## ioannis2

> Καλα , που ειναι το χωριο σου , στον Αμαζονιο ?. Περα απο την πλακα , το φιδι δεν δε επιτιθεται ( ουτε και κυνηγουν ανθρωπους ), επ ουδενι , εκτος αν το πειραξεις . ... .


Μόνο σε τετοιο ή παρόμοιο μερος θα πρεπει να μενει κανεις για να εχει τετοιες εμπειριες. Βεβαια σε οσο πιο μικρη ηλικία τύχουν τόσο πιο έντονα αποτυπώνονται στη μνημη ως αρνητικά βιώματα.
Η αποκρουστικοτητα μπροστα στο θεαμα, η διαπαιδαγωγιση και η προκατάληψη ειναι οι αιτίες αυτού του ειδους φόβου. Ο κινδυνος στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι στο 5, κι ολος αυτος ο φοβος τον εκτοξευει στο 95.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Eσυ εισαι ο ανθρωπος μου!!Βασικα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μην ΤΡΕΜΕΙ τα φιδια!!Λοιπον δεν ειχα ευτυχως καποια εμπειρια τρομερη,δλδ να ερθω τετ α τετ με ενα φιδι (αλλιως δεν θα μιλουσαμε τετοια ωρα) μονο μια φορα που ειχα πατησει ενα τεραστιο με το αυτοκινητο και κοντεψα να σκοτωθω!
Κατα τα αλλα καθε ανοιξη και καλοκαιρι ψαχνω κατω απο κρεβατια,μαξιλαρια ενω δεν υπαρχει τετοιος κινδυνος..η παραλογια στο κοκκινο δλδ!Δεν ξερω,αν ανεβαινε φιδι στο ποδι μου ισως να παθαινα ανακοπη επιτοπου!

----------


## crazyelena

[QUOTE=Macgyver;483046]Καλα , που ειναι το χωριο σου , στον Αμαζονιο ?. 


είμαι από νησί και στο χωριό μου υπάρχει πολύ πράσινο και πολλά δέντρα μέχρι και ελιές έχουμε...
ακόμα και μέσα στην θάλασσα έχω δει ασμέρνα και τώρα κάθε που κολυμπάω φοβάμαι μην εμφανιστεί κανένα νερόφιδο.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

[QUOTE=elenlepen;483083]


> Καλα , που ειναι το χωριο σου , στον Αμαζονιο ?. 
> 
> 
> είμαι από νησί και στο χωριό μου υπάρχει πολύ πράσινο και πολλά δέντρα μέχρι και ελιές έχουμε...
> ακόμα και μέσα στην θάλασσα έχω δει ασμέρνα και τώρα κάθε που κολυμπάω φοβάμαι μην εμφανιστεί κανένα νερόφιδο.


Αυτο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει...!Thank you για την εξτρα φοβια,ελπιζω να το εχω ξεχασει μεχρι να ξεκινησω τα μπανακια!Πω πω μας πεθανες...

----------


## crazyelena

[QUOTE=mnimonio;483086]


> Αυτο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει...!Thank you για την εξτρα φοβια,ελπιζω να το εχω ξεχασει μεχρι να ξεκινησω τα μπανακια!Πω πω μας πεθανες...



συγγνώμη δεν θέλω να επιρεάζω κανέναν με τις φοβίες μου..:(

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μην ανησυχεις δεν περιμενω εσενα να με επηρεασεις :)

Φαντασου οτι σε λιγο που θα βγω πηγαινοντας στο αμαξι ριχνω και μια ματια στις ροδες και τριγυρω..Ελπιζω μονο να μην μου συμβει αυτο που λενε "οτι φοβασαι το παθαινεις"

Εχουμε και τους οικολογους να ριχνουν οχιες εξω απο αυλες σπιτιων!Μιλαμε για κλινικα ηλιθιους!

----------


## ioannis2

[QUOTE=elenlepen;483083]


> Καλα , που ειναι το χωριο σου , στον Αμαζονιο ?. 
> 
> 
> είμαι από νησί και στο χωριό μου υπάρχει πολύ πράσινο και πολλά δέντρα μέχρι και ελιές έχουμε...
> ακόμα και μέσα στην θάλασσα έχω δει ασμέρνα και τώρα κάθε που κολυμπάω φοβάμαι μην εμφανιστεί κανένα νερόφιδο.


Τα νερόφιδα δεν ειναι επικίνδυνα. Στα μερη μου, εκτος αυτου, ειναι και προστατευομενο ειδος. Πάντως δεν έχω ακούσει να έχει πεθανει κανεις απο δαγκωμα φιδιου, ακομα κι οχιάς (μιλω για μεσογειακα μέρη), κι όσοι πεθαναν αποδειχθηκε ότι ηταν από εμφράγματα ένεκα φόβου/πανικού. Αλλιως θα υπήρχαν προειδοποιητικές πινακίδες στα σημεία όπου εισέρχεσαι στη φύση....
Κράτα και μια μαγκούρα μαζι σου, για καλο και για κακο, αμα βγαινεις στη φύση.

----------


## Diana1982

> Βρε Αλεξανδρε , δεν εχει εγωισμο η κοπελα , φοβια εχει .


*χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα*

----------


## προσωρινάεδώ

πωπω......εγώ θα είχα πεθάνει...άσχετα ότι θα τσίριζα και θα με άκουγε όλη η γειτονιά/χωριό εκεί.
δεν ξέρω με τέτοιες εμπειρίες λογικό να φοβάσαι ρε κοπέλα μου.
όταν φοβάσαι βάλε λίγη μουσική να ακούσεις,και να έχεις πάντα παρέα μην κάθεσαι μόνη σου.
τώρα να κουβαλάς πριόνι μαζί,δε λέει χαχα

----------


## Macgyver

Ρε παιδια , το ξαναλεω , τα φιδια δεν σε πειραζουν , αν δεν τα πειραξεις . Κ δεν τα φοβουνται ολοι . Ειχα παει σε ενα reptilarium ( εκει που φερνουν φιδια για επιδειξη ) στο Πορτο Ραφτη , και ειχα παρει , οχι αγκαλια λογω μεγεθους , αλλα ειχα βαλει σαν ' κασκολ ' εναν ολοζωντανο πυθωνα , τεραστιο ( κανα 20κιλο ) η ουρα του κρεμοταν κ την κρατουσα με το ενα χερι , κ με το αλλο κρατουσα το κεφαλι του , το ιδιο εκανε κ η κοπελα μου , κ δεν μας εκανε τπτ , μονο με ξενισε ποσι παγωμενο ηταν το φιδι ( ειναι ψυχροαιμα ) . Βεβαια αν ηταν δηλητηριωδης , ουτε που θα το σκεφτομουνα , παντως σιχαμερο δεν ειναι ουτε γλοιωδες . Υπαρχει πολυ παραφιλολογια γυρω απο τα φιδια , οπως λεει ο ioannis2 , και γι αυτο εχει δημιουργηθει αυτη η φοβια .
Αν ζουσα στην Ινδια , που τα φιδια μπαινουν στα σπιτια , κ οπου φανταστεις , εκει θαλλαζε το πραμα , διοτι πεθαινουν 120.000 ανθρωποι απο δαγκωμα , αλλα ουτε νοσοκομεια υπαρχουν , και τα φιδια ειναι ως επι το πλειστον δηλητηριωδη .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το φιδι πραγματι δεν σε κυνηγαει,τα περισσοτερα δαγκωματα ειναι ειτε γιατι καποιος καταλαθος τα παταει,ειτε απο αγροτες που για ευνοητους λογους μπορουν να ερθουν σε αμεση επαφη μαζι τους!Σιγουρα δεν πεθαινεις απο δαγκωμα φιδιου εκτος αν εισαι σε κανενα βουνο μονος και εγκλωβισμενος!Ομως επειδη εχω συναντησει τετοιο περιστατικο εχει πολυ ταλαιπωρια η ιαση και πολυ πονο!Τον πανικο δεν τον συζητω καν γιατι πιστευω οτι εγω θα πεθαινα μονο απο τον πανικο!Ειναι αναγκαια τα φιδακια για το οικοσυστημα αλλα μην μιλαμε γι'αυτα λες και ειναι κατοικιδια και
ποσο μαλλον για επιδειξεις που τα εχουν και κοιμισμενα ελαφρως,μην πω βαρεως!

----------


## mariah05

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

Έγω θα σου πρότεινα να μάθεις όσα περισσότερα μπορείς για τα φίδια που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα. Διάβασε σχετικά με το πως συμπεριφέρονται, πως μπορούμε να τα αποφύγουμε, πως αντιδρούν αν βρεθούμε μπροστά τους και τι πρέπει να κάνουμε ώστε να μην τα τρομάξουμε και αντιδράσουν, τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνουμε σε περίπτωση που όντως μας τσιμπίσει κάποιο φίδι κτλ. Επίσης θα μπορούσες να γκουγκλάρεις στατιστικά στοιχεία που αφορούν τσιμπίματα και θανάτους από φίδια στην χώρα μας, ώστε να δεις οτι είναι κάτι πολύ πιο σπάνιο από ότι ίσως θα φαντάζεσαι. 

Συνήθως όσο πιο πολύ γνωρίζουμε ένα θέμα τόσο λιγότερο το φοβόμαστε. Γι'αυτό ψάξε όσες πληροφορίες για τα φίδια μπορείς ώστε να αποδείξεις η ίδια στον εαυτό σου οτι δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ :)

----------


## Diana1982

> Ρε παιδια , το ξαναλεω , τα φιδια δεν σε πειραζουν , αν δεν τα πειραξεις . Κ δεν τα φοβουνται ολοι . Ειχα παει σε ενα reptilarium ( εκει που φερνουν φιδια για επιδειξη ) στο Πορτο Ραφτη , και ειχα παρει , οχι αγκαλια λογω μεγεθους , αλλα ειχα βαλει σαν ' κασκολ ' εναν ολοζωντανο πυθωνα , τεραστιο ( κανα 20κιλο ) η ουρα του κρεμοταν κ την κρατουσα με το ενα χερι , κ με το αλλο κρατουσα το κεφαλι του , το ιδιο εκανε κ η κοπελα μου , κ δεν μας εκανε τπτ , μονο με ξενισε ποσι παγωμενο ηταν το φιδι ( ειναι ψυχροαιμα ) . Βεβαια αν ηταν δηλητηριωδης , ουτε που θα το σκεφτομουνα , παντως σιχαμερο δεν ειναι ουτε γλοιωδες . Υπαρχει πολυ παραφιλολογια γυρω απο τα φιδια , οπως λεει ο ioannis2 , και γι αυτο εχει δημιουργηθει αυτη η φοβια .
> Αν ζουσα στην Ινδια , που τα φιδια μπαινουν στα σπιτια , κ οπου φανταστεις , εκει θαλλαζε το πραμα , διοτι πεθαινουν 120.000 ανθρωποι απο δαγκωμα , αλλα ουτε νοσοκομεια υπαρχουν , και τα φιδια ειναι ως επι το πλειστον δηλητηριωδη .


Πώς τα καταφέρνεις πάντα να γυρνάς το θέμα στον εαυτό σου....
ειχες πάει σε ένα ρεπτοκάτι και μαζί με την κοπέλα σου πήρατε αγκαλιά ένα φίδι και μετά το θηλάσατε και σας ευχαρίστησε μετά για την ευγενή χορηγία σας....και ούτω καθεξής...

Αλλά αν ζούσες στην Ινδία που είναι δηλητηριώδη τα φίδια τότε το σκηνικό θα άλλαζε θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.....
τί μας νοιάζουν τώρα εμάς όλα αυτά ούτε που καταλαβαίνω-έτσι για φιγούρα!

----------


## Macgyver

Παντως , ο αριθμος των κατοικιδιων φιδιων , ολο και αυξουται , οχι στην Ελλαδα , στην Αμερικη . Ειναι ημερα ζωα , πιο ημερα απο μας τους ' ανθρωπους ' , τους ' πολιτισμενους ' .

----------


## ioannis2

> πωπω......εγώ θα είχα πεθάνει...άσχετα ότι θα τσίριζα και θα με άκουγε όλη η γειτονιά/χωριό εκεί.
> δεν ξέρω με τέτοιες εμπειρίες λογικό να φοβάσαι ρε κοπέλα μου.
> όταν φοβάσαι βάλε λίγη μουσική να ακούσεις,και να έχεις πάντα παρέα μην κάθεσαι μόνη σου.
> τώρα να κουβαλάς πριόνι μαζί,δε λέει χαχα


Αμα γι αυτα θα τσιριζες και θα σε ακουγε ολη η γειτονιά/χωριό στα υπόλοιπα στα οποια επίσης εχεις φοβιες (οτιδηποτε κι αν ειναι αυτα) πως αντιδρας δλδ?

Το μεγεθος της αντιδρασης μας απλα στη θεα ενός φιδιού, πλην εξαιρεσεων, πιστευω πως ειναι απόδειξη του υψους του φοβου που γενικα μας διακατεχει.

----------


## crazyelena

Θυμάστε που σας έλεγα ότι φοβαμαι τα φίδια; Σας έχω και άλλη μια εμπειρία.
Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι μου είπε η γιαγιά μου ότι βρήκε στο παιδικό μου δωμάτιο μια Βασιλική Οχιά. Έπαθα σοκ.
Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε λείπαμε όλοι από το σπίτι και η γιαγιά μου είχε αφήσει την μπαλκονόπορτα ανοιχτή από το παιδικό μου δωμάτιο (πλέον κοιμάται η γιαγιά μου σε αυτό το δωματιο). Είχε μισόκλειστα τα πατζουρια από το δωμάτιο μου.
Ακριβώς κάτω από την μπαλκονόπορτα υπαρχει μια μπανανία. Προφανώς θα ανέβηκε 
Από εκεί η Οχιά και μπήκε στο συρτάρι με τα ρούχα της γιαγιάς μου. 
Η γιαγιά όταν μπήκε σπίτι δεν κατάλαβε κάτι ούτε όταν μπήκε στο δωμάτιο αφού είχε περάσει ώρα άνοιξε το συρτάρι να πάρει ένα ρούχο και είδε την Οχιά τυλιγμένη και έτοιμη να κάνει επίθεση, τότε τρόμαξε και έφερε ένα κατσαριδοκτονο την ψέκασε την ζάλισε και την σκότωσε. Όταν ήρθα σπίτι και μου το είπε έπαθα σοκ. Ήταν λέει βασιλικια Οχιά και το κατάλαβε γιατί είχε ένα κέρατο στο κεφάλι της. 
Μετά απο αυτό πως να ξεπεράσω τον φόβο μου για τα φίδια οέο;

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε συ , τα φιδια δεν εινα επιθετικα , μονο αν τα πειραξεις .......και βρισκουν ζεστουλα και σκιερα μερη καιπανε και κουρνιαζουν , τα κανουν φωλιτσα , οχι για να επιτεθουν σε ανθρωπους , τους φοβουνται τους ανθρωπους , κανα τρωκτικο ψαχνουν να φανε , οχι εσενα ................ βεβαια νανοιξεις το συρταρι σου και δεις αντι για το πουλοβερ σου ενα φιδι , καταλαβαινω το δυσαρεστο της εμπειριας , αλλα δεν επιτιθενται με την μια , πρεπει ναπλωσεις χερι , να νομισει το φιδι οτιπας να το βλαψεις .....
βαζε ναφθαλινη στα συρταρια , δεν την αντεχουν τα φιδια , αλλα μετα , ουτε οι αλλοι θα σε αντεχουν , λογω μυρωδιας ....

----------


## AngelosA

Η γιαγιά σου τι την έκανε την οχιά μετά? Την έδειξε σε κανένα άλλο να την αναγνωρίσει?

----------


## crazyelena

Ναι την έδειξε σε μια γειτόνισα η οποία γνωρίζει από φίδια, αυτή μας είπε ότι ήταν Βασιλική Οχιά. Μετά την Πέταξε.

----------


## AngelosA

Δεν βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο το είδος βασιλική οχιά. Οπότε παραμένω στην άποψη μου. "άκουγε πολλά και πίστευε λίγα"

----------


## crazyelena

http://fthiotikos-tymfristos.blogspo...st_11.html?m=1
Εδώ βρήκα ένα άρθρο που μιλάει γιαυτο το φιδι.
Απλά στην κερκυρα και την ονομάζουν από παλιά Βασιλική Οχιά και μας εξήγησαν ότι λέγεται έτσι λόγω από το κέρατο που έχει.

----------


## crazyelena

Επίσης το χρώμα τις ήταν μαύρο.
Εμενα δεν με νοιάζει τι φίδι ήταν αλλά ότι πάλι είχα εμπειρία με φίδι και δεν θέλω καν ούτε να ακούω για αυτα. 
Πάντως απο τι ειχα μαθει η Βασιλική Οχιά την συναντάς πολύ σπάνια εδώ στην κερκυρα πλέον σε σχεση με τις απλές οχιές και τους αστριτες.

----------


## crazyelena

Αυτό το Άρθρο είναι ενδιαφέρον 
http://wol.jw.org/el/wol/d/r11/lp-g/1200004562

----------


## crazyelena

Επίσης το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε ήρθε μια πελάτισσα στην δουλειά και μας έλεγε ότι πήγαινε σε μια δουλειά και είχε και την κορη της μαζί στο πίσω κάθισμα και μόλις την έβγαλε έξω από το αμάξι παρατήρησε τυχαία ότι πίσω από την μικρη της ήταν μια οχια Τέντομενη και τρόμαξε πολύ γιατί και εκείνη η γυναίκα φοβάται τα φίδια σαν εμένα και άφησε το αμάξι και ζήτησε βοηθεια και ήρθαν και έβγαλαν το φίδι από το αμάξι και το σκότωσαν 2 γνωστοί της.

----------


## AngelosA

Αν ήταν μάυρο, ακόμα πιο πιθανών να μην ήταν καν δηλητηριώδες. Μάυρη οχιά είναι πολύ σπάνια στην Ελλάδα και δεν βρήκα καταγεγραμμένο θάνατο απο μάυρη οχιά. 

Πληροφοριακά, αυτο που όλα τα φίδια τα λέμε οχιές είναι το ίδιο λάθος με το να βλέπεις μια αρκούδα ή μια αλεπού και να λες είναι σκύλος. Και ένα φίδι που παγιδεύσαμε στο μπουκάλι, το ανιψάκι μου το είδε και έλεγε ότι είναι δηλητηριώδες επειδή άκουσε την φοβητσιάρικα την μάνα μου.

Η άποψη μου είναι οτι αυτή η γενικευμένη αντιμετώπιση με τα ερπετά μας γεμίζει εμάς υπερβολικό φόβο, σκοτώνονται και οι οχιές, σκοτώνονται και άλλα φίδια που παραδόξως τρώνε τις οχιές και σε περίπτωση που πετύχουμε οχιά αυτός που θα την γλυτώσει είναι αυτός που δεν το φοβάται. 

Τέλος πάντων, ο καθένας ζει όπως γουστάρει και ο φόβος για τα φίδια μπορεί να αποφευχθεί με τον βίο της πόλης.

----------


## crazyelena

Εγώ πλέον μένω σε πόλη αλλά πηγαίνω συχνά στο σπίτι μου στο χωριό. Και γενικότερα η κερκυρα έχει αρκετή φύση όπου και να πας εκτος πόλης. Εγώ πλέον όπου και αν πάω έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να κοιτάω για φίδια , ακόμα και σε παραλία να πηγαίνω , πάντα κοιτάζω καλά κάτω για φίδια τόσο πολύ τα φοβαμαι. Ότι φίδι και να δω δηλητηριώδες η μη δεν ξέρω να τα γνωρίζω πάλι το ίδιο θα είναι για μένα ακόμα και να ξέρω ότι δεν έχουν δηλητήριο πάλι θα τα τρέμω , πιστεύω θα πάθω την καρδιά μου χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα με καρδιά. Και κάθε άνοιξη οι οικολόγοι μας βάζουν σε πολλά χωρία φίδια αυτό το ξέρουν όλοι οι κάτοικοι της Κέρκυρας. Πιστεύω δεν θα το ξεπεράσω ποτέ τον φόβο μου για τα φιδια.

----------


## nikos2

..........

----------


## AngelosA

τι εννοείς οι οικολόγοι βάζουν φίδια στα χωριά?

----------


## Macgyver

Ρε παιδια , υπηρξα κυνηγος για 10 χρονια , αλωνισα βουνα και λαγκαδια , μονο μια οχια ειδα , και δεν την πειραξα , ουτε κι αυτη μουδωσε σημασια , αλλα απο οτι ξερω , ολες καφε-μπεζ ειναι ................αυτη η φοβια , ειναι πολυ εντονη κι επιμονη , την εχει ο κολλητος μου , κι ειναι 59 ετων , ακομη και ψευτικο φιδι να του πας , παλι του προκαλει φοβο ..........τα φιδια εχουν το καλο οτι τρωνε τα ποντικια , οχι ανθρωπους ......... εκτος αν πεσεις σε πεινασμενο πυθωνα η βοα , που δεν υπαρχουν εδω .......

----------


## crazyelena

Περισι έξω από το χωριό μου οι κάτοικοι βρήκαν ένα κουτί το οποίο το είχαν αφήσει οικολόγοι και το κουτί έγραφε πάνω φιδια και είχε και ζωγραφιά πάνω από φιδια το άνοιξαν κάποιοι και ήταν πολλά φιδια μέσα , το ίδιο συνέβη και σε αλλά χωρια της Κέρκυρας και της πατραs νομίζω και σε άλλη μια πόλη αλλα δεν θυμάμαι, το είχε δείξει και στις ειδησεις.Υπηρχαν προβλήματα. Εγώ και ψεύτικο φίδι να δω θα φρικαρω.

----------


## AngelosA

Εδώ μιλάει για τον αστικό μύθο που ανάφερες.
http://www.herpetofauna.gr/index.php...age=read&id=31

----------


## elisabet

Βρε συ, αυτό μοιάζει με παραμύθι που μας λέγανε μικρά οι γιαγιάδες για νεράιδες! Άντε και ελευθερώσαν φίδια (που δεν γίνεται αυτό για διάφορους λόγους), τα αφήσανε μέσα σε κουτί και με επιγραφή "ΦΙΔΙΑ" ;; Για ποιο λόγο; Είναι εντελώς παράλογο!
Κι εγώ σε επαρχία είμαι και την ακούω συχνά αυτή την βλακεία, αλλά δεν έχω δει ποτέ ένα τέτοιο κουτί κι όσοι το ισχυρίζονται για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο ποτέ δεν εχουν δει οι ίδιοι το κουτί αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι. Το πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται αυτές οι φήμες να κυκλοφόρησαν επειδή απελευθερώνονται όντως κάποια άγρια ζώα (και φίδια) όταν αυτά έχουν τραυματιστεί. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση περιθάλπουν το ζώο και μετά το επιστρέφουν στον τόπο που βρέθηκε. 
Δεν είναι κάτι παράλογο αυτό. Δεν μπορεί να ζητάμε να εξαφανιστούν όλα τα ζώα από τον πλανήτη επειδή εμείς τα φοβόμαστε.

Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να σου πω οτι δεν κινδυνεύεις από τα φίδια γιατί οκ όλοι μπορεί να έχουμε κάποιους παράλογους φόβους, εγώ πχ φοβάμαι τις ακρίδες. Ξέρω οτι δεν κινδυνεύω από αυτές φυσικά, αλλά χάνω την ψυχραιμία μου όταν βλέπω ακρίδα :Ρ

----------


## AngelosA

> Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να σου πω οτι δεν κινδυνεύεις από τα φίδια γιατί οκ όλοι μπορεί να έχουμε κάποιους παράλογους φόβους, εγώ πχ φοβάμαι τις ακρίδες. Ξέρω οτι δεν κινδυνεύω από αυτές φυσικά, αλλά χάνω την ψυχραιμία μου όταν βλέπω ακρίδα :Ρ


Χαχα.. και γω με τον κολλητό μου τις φοβόμαστε. Σήμερα παγίδευσα μια μέσα σε σακούλα για να οικειοποιηθώ μαζί της, και ο κολλητός μου παρολίγο να πάθει κρίση όταν του την πλησίασα. Άρχισα να την συμπάθω σιγά σιγά. Παράξενα παιχνίδια το μυαλό

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να σου πω οτι δεν κινδυνεύεις από τα φίδια γιατί οκ όλοι μπορεί να έχουμε κάποιους παράλογους φόβους, εγώ πχ φοβάμαι τις ακρίδες. Ξέρω οτι δεν κινδυνεύω από αυτές φυσικά, αλλά χάνω την ψυχραιμία μου όταν βλέπω ακρίδα :Ρ


Κι ομως οι ακριδες ειναι πολυ καθαρα ζωα , ειναι 70% πρωτεινη .........καμμια φοραεπιανε γατος μου ακριδα , και τον μαλωνα , αφου του την επαιρνααπο το στομα, ακακα ζωα ειναι ....αλλο το φιδι , που η Ελλαδα εχει μονο δυο δηλητηριωδη , κι αυτα λαιτ , το αστρικι κι η οχια ..........πιο πολυ κινδυνευεις να πατησεις δρακαινα στην θαλασσα, στην αμμο κρυβονται , κι αμα εισαι αλλεργικος , την πατησες .....

----------


## elisabet

> Χαχα.. και γω με τον κολλητό μου τις φοβόμαστε. Σήμερα παγίδευσα μια μέσα σε σακούλα για να οικειοποιηθώ μαζί της, και ο κολλητός μου παρολίγο να πάθει κρίση όταν του την πλησίασα. Άρχισα να την συμπάθω σιγά σιγά. Παράξενα παιχνίδια το μυαλό


Α! Δεν είμαι η μόνη δηλαδή χαχα




> Κι ομως οι ακριδες ειναι πολυ καθαρα ζωα , ειναι 70% πρωτεινη .........καμμια φοραεπιανε γατος μου ακριδα , και τον μαλωνα , αφου του την επαιρνααπο το στομα, ακακα ζωα ειναι ....αλλο το φιδι , που η Ελλαδα εχει μονο δυο δηλητηριωδη , κι αυτα λαιτ , το αστρικι κι η οχια ..........πιο πολυ κινδυνευεις να πατησεις δρακαινα στην θαλασσα, στην αμμο κρυβονται , κι αμα εισαι αλλεργικος , την πατησες .....


Εντελώς άκακα είναι το ξέρω....αλλά έλα που με πιάνει πανικός όταν δω καμιά μεγάλη και ξαφνικα η λογική μου πάει περίπατο!!! 
Το χω μελετήσει... επειδή δεν μπορώ να προβλέψω προς τα που θα πάνε τις φοβάμαι και νομίζω συνέχεια οτι θα έρθουν πάνω μου. Και το ωραίο είναι οτι σχεδόν τίποτα άλλο δεν φοβάμαι, φίδια ας πούμε που όπως λες έχουν και μια αντικειμενική επικινδυνότητα εντάξει δεν θέλω να τα πάρω αγκαλιά, αλλά δεν παθαίνω και πανικό. Οι ακρίδες είναι το μοναδικό με το οποίο χάνω κάθε αίσθηση λογικής και κάνω σα 5χρονο!
Ίσως να με είχε τρομάξει κανείς όταν ήμουν μικρή τι να πω... άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου!

----------


## crazyelena

Εγώ προσωπικά ποστευω ότι για την φοβία αυτή που έχω ευθύνονται οι εμπειρίες που είχα μικρη και δεν ξέρω πως να το ξεπεράσω...ποντικια κατσαρίδες κτλ δεν φοβαμαι ούτε καν.

----------


## Macgyver

> Α! Δεν είμαι η μόνη δηλαδή χα
> Εντελώς άκακα είναι το ξέρω....αλλά έλα που με πιάνει πανικός όταν δω καμιά μεγάλη και ξαφνικα η λογική μου πάει περίπατο!!! 
> υ!


Βρε συ , κοτζαμ γυναικαρα , να φοβασαι τις ακριδουλες ? εγω αμα δω μια , την βγαζω εξω , προσεχοντας μην την τραυματισω ................ουτε και τα φιδια μου λενε κατι , μαλιστα ο πατερας μου στο Καμερουν , ελεγε οτι ειναι πολυ νοστιμο το φιδι , κι εγω θα δοκιμαζα , εντομο, οχι , δεν θατρωγα , καλα ειναι , αλλα οχι για βρωση ....τις κατσαριδες μονο σκοτωνω, τις σιχαινομαι .......ειναι πολυ βρωμικα ζωα ....μια φορα στο Καμερουν , το 55 , ειχαν στρωσει ενα μεγαλο τραπεζι και τρωγανε , και ξαφνικα ..............ΜΠΑΜ , σκαει ενας μεγαλος βοας απο ψηλα στα δεντρα , ηταν χωριο, η Εσέκα , πανω στο τραπεζι , τακανε λιμπα , προφανως χωνευε , κι εχασε την ισορροπια του ....οι ιθαγενεις τον μοιραστηκαν σε χρονο dt !!!

----------


## elisabet

> Βρε συ , κοτζαμ γυναικαρα , να φοβασαι τις ακριδουλες ? εγω αμα δω μια , την βγαζω εξω , προσεχοντας μην την τραυματισω ................ουτε και τα φιδια μου λενε κατι , μαλιστα ο πατερας μου στο Καμερουν , ελεγε οτι ειναι πολυ νοστιμο το φιδι , κι εγω θα δοκιμαζα , εντομο, οχι , δεν θατρωγα , καλα ειναι , αλλα οχι για βρωση ....τις κατσαριδες μονο σκοτωνω, τις σιχαινομαι .......ειναι πολυ βρωμικα ζωα ....μια φορα στο Καμερουν , το 55 , ειχαν στρωσει ενα μεγαλο τραπεζι και τρωγανε , και ξαφνικα ..............ΜΠΑΜ , σκαει ενας μεγαλος βοας απο ψηλα στα δεντρα , ηταν χωριο, η Εσέκα , πανω στο τραπεζι , τακανε λιμπα , προφανως χωνευε , κι εχασε την ισορροπια του ....οι ιθαγενεις τον μοιραστηκαν σε χρονο dt !!!


χαχαχχα Ε είναι παράλογη φοβία το ξέρω...δεν έχει καμιά λογική.
Ασε έχω κάνει τέτοια τρελά με ακρίδες που ντρέπομαι και να τα πω! Και να λεγες οτι ζω σε καμιά μεγαλούπολη και δεν συναντώ ποτέ ακρίδες...κάθε τρεις και λίγο βλέπω. Αλλά όταν δω μια απο αυτές τις μεγάλες (με τις μικρές τοχω ξεπεράσει πια χαχα) τρελαίνομαι!
Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι οτι καποιος με φοβισε οταν ήμουν μικρή και δεν το θυμάμαι. Γιατί τίποτε αλλο δεν φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ.

----------


## Kanakas

Δυστυχώς η φοβία για τα φίδια είναι μία από τις πιο συχνές παγκοσμίως. Ίσως να υπάρχει εξελικτική βάση, εφόσον τα φίδια ήταν εχθροί των μακρινών προγόνων μας. Αυτό φυσικά δε σημαίνει ότι γεννιόμαστε έτσι, απλώς ότι ε΄΄είμαστε πιο προδιατεθημένοι να φοβηθούμε για παράδειγμα τα φίδια, ίσως και κάποιο άλλο ζώο παρά κάτι άλλο πολύ πιο επικίνδυνο αλλά σύγχρονο, όπως ένα αυτοκίνητο ή ένα αεροπλάνο. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να φοβάται τα αυτοκίνητα όσο τα φίδια, αν και τα πρώτα σκοτώνουν πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο. Άρα και μια αρνητική σύνδεση του φιδιού σε μικρή ηλικία, όπως στην περίπτωσή σου, αρκεί. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι αρκετά σπάνιο να δαγκωθείς από φίδι, και ακόμα περισσότερο αν απλά βρίσκεσαι στο δρόμο ή σε κατοικημένη περιοχή. Μόνο οι οχιές είναι τα επικίνδυνα δηλητηριώδη φίδια, και ο αστρίτης είναι τύπος οχιάς. Οι οχιές είναι αρκετά αργές και συνήθως θα κάνουν επίδειξη απειλής πριν δαγκώσουν, αν και συνήθως μένουν ακίνητες για να αποφύγουν τους εχθρούς τους. Αυτή η συμπεριφορά έχει κάνει τους ανθρώπους να τις θεωρούν πονηρές και ύπουλες, γιατί μερικές φορές μπορεί να μην ξέρουν πού βρίσκονται, όμως στην πραγματικότητα τα φίδια προσπαθούν έτσι να μείνουν απαρατήρητα και να μη δώσουν στόχο. Επίσης, αν ας πούμε σε δαγκώσει, υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μη βάλει καν δηλητήριο ή να βάλει λίγο. Συνήθως η θεραπεία είναι υποστηρικτική, και αντιοφικός ορός δε χορηγείται, θα χορηχηθεί όμως αν χρειαστεί. Η πιθανότητα να πεθάνεις από οχιά στην Ελλάδα είναι αστρονομικά χαμηλή. Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να πεθάνεις από αμάξι στο δρόμο ή ακόμα και από ατύχημα μέσα στο σπίτι σου, παρά από οχιά. Επίσης είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι ο φόβος κάνει τους ανθρώπους να βλέπουν τα πράγματα μεγαλύτερα και πιο τρομακτικά από ό,τι είναι στην πραγματικότητα, για παράδειγμα τα φίδια μεγαλύτερα και τους οπλισμένους ανθρώπους ψηλότερους. Κανένα φίδι δεν κυνηγάει τους ανθρώπους, πόσο μάλλον οι οχιές που είναι αργές. Μόνο εκτίναξη μπορεί να κάνει, και σε απόσταση μικρότερη του μήκους της. Να θυμάσαι ότι αυτά φοβούνται πολύ περισσότερο από μας. Άλλωστε είναι πολύ μικρότερα και ένα ζώο στο μέγεθός μας εύκολα θα μπορούσε να τα φάει. Πήγαινε και στο herpetofauna.gr, όπου μπορείς να βρεις πληροφορίες για τα ελληνικά ερπετά, καθώς και φόρουμ όπου μπορείς να εκθέσεις τις απορίες σου και να σε βοηθήσουν αμέσως.

----------

